# EVO paints



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

has anyone tried EVO paint? Is it anything special? Like every other company they claim true one coat coverage and claim their product is far superior to the "paint and primer" products sold in the box stores. 

Anyone have any input or commentary? Other than the obvious? :vs_cool:


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> has anyone tried EVO paint? Is it anything special? Like every other company they claim true one coat coverage and claim their product is far superior to the "paint and primer" products sold in the box stores.
> 
> Anyone have any input or commentary? Other than the obvious? :vs_cool:


I just spoke with the National Manager Greg to ask if there were any dealers in the Chicago area yet - which there are not. I told him about Paint Talk so he may pop in.

https://www.evopaints.com/#contacts

futtyos


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

PACman,

This is Tony Margani EVP Sales from EVOpaint™.

Our technology is NOT a "Paint and Primer in one can" product. Over the last decade this BOX store marketing strategy has proven to still be multiple coats on both painted and unpainted projects.

The only way to define what a real Universal one coat paint is: Never a primer or 2nd coat any color combination and over new drywall.

I invite you to read the site at: evopaints.com

I can put you in touch with dealers and painters who use it.

It is the World's First and Only one coat paint!

All the info you need is there and you can reach me direct at: 
888 470 1320 x104


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

TONYMARGANI said:


> PACman,
> 
> This is Tony Margani EVP Sales from EVOpaint™.
> 
> ...


your rep is going to contact me. Hopefully i can give this product a test in my infamous hillbilly paint lab! (After 30+ years in the paint business i am a little bit skeptical about one coat paints! Hope you understand)


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

By all means, I wouldn't have it any other way. People need to discover it for themselves because they have ruined what people have come to think a real one coat paint is. 

We have been in paint: retailing, manufacturing, painting contractors for over 100 years on 3 continents. Please know that we as peers understand where you are coming from.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> has anyone tried EVO paint? Is it anything special? Like every other company they claim true one coat coverage and claim their product is far superior to the "paint and primer" products sold in the box stores.
> 
> Anyone have any input or commentary? Other than the obvious? :vs_cool:



No info on their tint system and the SDS seems to point to an incorrect link. Self priming paints have been around for a LONG time. Aura has been around for 10 years now.



However in the TDS: "250-300sqft/gal"


I think there are a lot of paints that could claim one coat if you applied them @6mil


[edit]found the SDS, whomever set up the webserver didn't secure the directly walking 
https://www.evopaints.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/EVOpaintT-SDS-January-01-2018.pdf


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> No info on their tint system and the SDS seems to point to an incorrect link. Self priming paints have been around for a LONG time. Aura has been around for 10 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah Marquee comes to mind with their 6-8 mils wet. On the data sheet they removed from their site. Can't apply that crap that thick with one coat. No way no how!


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks we will look at the SDS link with our web guy.

EVOpaint™ is NOT a "Paint and Primer in one can" product. It is NOT a "Self-Priming paint". All that marketing strategy has done is convince people to pay more for a gallon of paint while using your primer coat out of the same can as your finish coats. Still multiple coats!

Our Drywall product averages about 280sq/ft on new drywall [never a primer or 2nd coat]. Our Repaint product averages 350-400 sq/ft [never a primer or 2nd coat].

Our paint is not thick, in fact it's relatively thin compared to all the brands you've used. And if you watch our videos you will see that we do not rely on a heavy coat of paint to achieve hiding.

youtube.com/evopaints


I do agree with your comments on Behr.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

TONYMARGANI said:


> Thanks we will look at the SDS link with our web guy.
> 
> EVOpaint™ is NOT a "Paint and Primer in one can" product. It is NOT a "Self-Priming paint". All that marketing strategy has done is convince people to pay more for a gallon of paint while using your primer coat out of the same can as your finish coats. Still multiple coats!
> 
> ...


It's interesting to note that your weight solids is pretty high but the actual weight of the product is pretty normal. I find that interesting. And when applying on to bare drywall i think everyone would expect a reduced square footage due to the increased absorption. That's pretty well known. I suspect a pretty finely ground pigment is part of the equation.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TONYMARGANI said:


> EVOpaint™ is NOT a "Paint and Primer in one can" product.It is NOT a "Self-Priming paint".



That's fine if you don't want to use the paint & primer moniker but if it doesn't require a primer than the common term to use _is _"self priming" on previously painted surfaces (or new drywall). Use whatever marketing talk you want but it just means that it will adhere.



Whether someone would really just use one finish coat on new drywall well that's a different story:wink:


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Sure but it also accounts for the 2nd, or 3rd, or 4th coat of finish. It's not marketing it's actually the only way to define what a one coat paint means. 

The Box stores and the Big paint manufacturers have convoluted it so badly because they actually rely on marketing to sell you a multiple coat product

EVOpaint™️ [never a primer or 2nd coat] is equivalent to a primer and 2 finish coats on new drywall. So the satisfaction that you get from a finished surface with all those coats is what we give you. It's the only option to save max labor, time, materials and it gives you the equivalent finish and fastest turn around possible. Painters are always trying to cut corners [I'm a painter] and this is a 'legitimate' way to do it.

Does anybody want to talk? Typing is cumbersome.

888 470 1320 x104


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I use plenty of paints that are 'self priming.' I have never had problems with that. I use a primer due to costs. I have NEVER had a paint do one coat color coverage, unless sprayed without a backroll.

Can we place bets on this anywhere? 

Tony: Are you telling me that I can roll one coat of your paint in an eggshell on fresh texture, and the sheen and color will be good to go? And how do you back that up? And how will it touch up?

And if not fresh texture, how about smoothwall, where I cant use anything more than a 1/2" roller, and thin coats to apply it?

How about Futtyos here, who uses 5/16" naps (I believe)? Can he ditch his two coats of Gardz then two topcoats method, to use one coat of your stuff? If you convince him, you convince me...


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey Woodco

We are on the road in a few weeks going to stop and meet up with Futtyos. We'll present for him and hopefully he'll give you word. 

Ya'll seem to know each other. It would be nice to talk in real life. You know my name but I have no idea who you guys are.

Ok here's the deal. I know we are making very specific claims but it's for the general 'meat and potatoes' of paint and painting.

We don't sell a niche product. Our products aren't 'trick shots' like in pool. They're meant for regular everyday painting. Walls and trim. The $13B interior market in North America. Whatever regular primers and finish paints are used for. Normal prep applies like all paints. Applies like regular paint using brush, roller and spray. Our products naturally apply thin so that's no problem.

Repainting we use standard 1/4" and 3/8" naps. For new Drywall we use a painter's standard nap 3/4" slightly under or higher. Our color is good, sheen is good. Our touch ups are quite decent but don't claim to have the best but no where close to the worst.

There's nothing wrong with "Self Priming" paints, they're just multiple coat products. The fact that you use a seperate primer just means they're expensive and you get better final result using them with primers.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> your rep is going to contact me. Hopefully i can give this product a test in my infamous hillbilly paint lab! (After 30+ years in the paint business i am a little bit skeptical about one coat paints! Hope you understand)


PAC, I spoke with Greg Schoenewe (National Manager) earlier today about you. He asked for a ph# and I said I would give you his number. Here it is: 

Greg Schoenewe (National Manager)
515 661 3185

Here is link: https://www.evopaints.com/

Hope this helps.

futtevos


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

By the way, Greg Schoenewe said that there are 2 hardware stores in or near Toronto that carry EVO paint, so all you Paint Talk Torontonians might want to check EVO paint out.

futtEVOs


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

how do the reds, oranges and pure whites cover tony? greys, beiges browns covering in one and looking decent isnt that mind bending to believe


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=60&v=zbEHbGYcImY


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

wow, that white looks like it covers great


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> PAC, I spoke with Greg Schoenewe (National Manager) earlier today about you. He asked for a ph# and I said I would give you his number. Here it is:
> 
> Greg Schoenewe (National Manager)
> 515 661 3185
> ...


My evo rep has already been contacted. I'm a pretty patient guy, remember? After all i did wait 3 1/2 years for a replacement P&L rep before i decided to ditch P&L.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=60&v=zbEHbGYcImY


videos can be faked you know! I can't wait to try this product on my "wall of shame!". The "wall of shame" beats the best of them. And so far, Cali Ultra is the only product i have used that will cover AND hide on that wall with one coat in a package white. And a side by side comparison is much, much more effective when testing paints. But i am cautiously optimistic about this product line, mainly because the people at EVO paints have stepped up on PT like they have! I myself have been abused many, many times because of some of my statements regarding most of the paints on the market. And in fact the only reason i have put up with it to this day is because i am ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN THAT THE CALIFORNIA PAINT LINE IS SUPERIOR TO MOST OF THE PAINTS ON THE MARKET! 5 years on and two PT bans later and i still whole hardheartedly believe this to be true.

If the people at EVO paints are stepping up like i have, i have to believe they honestly believe that their product is a superior product! When you KNOW the truth, and can PROVE the truth, you stand behind that truth! That is a lesson my grandfather taught me when i was a kid. Eventually people who don't believe their product is what it claims to be will eventually stop supporting that product. Unless of course they are PAID to support that truth and sell a false truth.

This is the biggest difference between someone who OWNS a paint store, AND all the paint in it, and the kids at the box stores who's livelihood depends on selling a product quality and product claims they have no control over. Same thing with the SW and PPG company owned stores. Their livelihood depends solely on their ability to hide the truth and sell the product line that that company manufactures for them to sell.

I have tested many. many products through the years to find the products I believe are the best for ME to buy and resell. I am looking forward to trying this product mainly because of the way the people of this company have stepped up and made themselves available to the highly skeptical and highly habitual painters on PT.


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Good! Our product in any color over any color. We don't rely on favorable color combinations to get away with one coat. We put our Self-Build Technology™️right into the base so that when you tint it your just doing so for decoration, which is what independent stores should be doing instead of trying to find a color for a customer that will give them the best shot at getting away with one coat.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

TONYMARGANI said:


> Good! Our product in any color over any color. We don't rely on favorable color combinations to get away with one coat. We put our Self-Build Technology™️right into the base so that when you tint it your just doing so for decoration, which is what independent stores should be doing instead of trying to find a color for a customer that will give them the best shot at getting away with one coat.


do you have a proprietary colorant system or a recommended colorant system?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TONYMARGANI said:


> Good! Our product in any color over any color. We don't rely on favorable color combinations to get away with one coat. We put our Self-Build Technology™️right into the base so that when you tint it your just doing so for decoration, which is what independent stores should be doing instead of trying to find a color for a customer that will give them the best shot at getting away with one coat.



What exactly does self build mean? You seem to imply that each roller passes adds more mils. Are you applying the [repaint] coating at 4-4.6mil or?

I also would like to hear about the tint system and in particular the claim that colors heavy with organic pigments will cover equal to premixed white.

Of course I am skeptical, the website looks like every other snake oil product ever released *especially *the videos. @*TONYMARGANI* _Seems _to be a lot of marketing speak to me... Of course proof is in the pudding so can't wait to see results from the hillbilly test lab.


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

PACman we use Colortrend 808 for our system but can match our product to any other colorant system used in store.


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Painting now you are compounding one coat over another until the job is done, but you are doing it over a period of time.

The way we sequence our materials and process them allows us to give you that in real time as you're rolling the first time. Self-Build Technology means exactly that: you are 'building' the equivalent of multiple coats as you roll. We achieve full opacity in a completely different way. We don't rely on Ti02, heavy coats of paint, excessive mil thickness, viscosity, strange application or colorants. Our tech sheet addresses the mils.

Our videos for the record, are not 'fake'. I understand why you say that about paint videos generally because if you notice all the promo videos from the big guys, they are very well "produced" and they're always in a studio with clever editing. We ONLY do real life videos with regular application methods on real walls, using real people and painters. 

This is an important note to remember as whether ya'll know it or not, you are already thinking of how you can make the product fail in testing that has nothing to do with how people use paint in real life. I don't know what the hillbilly test it but I would like to know. I've had people try it on glass, metal, block, tar, exterior all sorts of substrates that have nothing to do what its function is. 

cocomonkeynuts, please note that our site, product description, promo material and videos are NOTHING like all the "Paint and Primer in one can" Box strategies. We are the ONLY company that actually uses the real definition of what a one coat paint is, in writing, our videos are not "controlled" and we openly support INDEPENDENT VS. BOX, in writing, and we are the only paint manufacturer to do that.

We are not: 

"Paint and Primer in one can"
"One coat color collection"
"One coat coverage"
"One coat perfection"
"Excellent hide"

We are:

Never a primer or 2nd any color combination and over new drywall.


Have any of you read the tech sheets from all these products? Go download our brochure from the pdf library on our site: evopaints.com

We use the Behr tech sheet on the back page to show people all the real conditions that they never tell people about in store or on tv. This is no different for any other paint sold anywhere else.

Guys, I respect your anonymity and I've done so by having none myself. Why don't you call me and that way you can get the full picture from one call instead of these long answers, which of course is the only way for me to address questions.

You can maintain your handle names and I won't pester you for your real identities. It just would be more efficient. I've already laid it all out there so you can call me then report back here in this forum.

888 470 1320 x104


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't say the video WAS fake, just that it COULD be fake. The proof to me is ALWAYS my results! And there isn't anything particularly in the "hillbilly test lab" method of testing that would effect the results one way or another. I'm always just a little skeptical of "new" product claims, as are most of the people on this site. I always stress that a side by side test under identical conditions on identical substrates using identical application procedures and tools is the only way to properly test any paint product. Same as any true benchmark testing. 

But i find it interesting that so many are actually skeptical to the point that they think what you are claiming is actually impossible. It isn't. The limitation comes down to what can physically be put into a can of paint. As technologies evolve better pigments, resins, solvents, and other additives will effect the ability of the paint to perform. Some companies take advantage of these emerging technologies to make a better product. Most companies take advantage of the thought of these technologies to create bull**** marketing. 

When you have companies whose main purpose of their chemists is to make their products cheaper to maximize profits (and we all should know who they are) we get even more bull5it marketing And unfortunately the consumers eat the marketing up.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

@ Tony Margani. No offense but, the point of posting on a site like this is that it can be viewed by millions so if you don't want to be bothered answering questions why post here at all.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TONYMARGANI said:


> Painting now you are compounding one coat over another until the job is done, but you are doing it over a period of time.
> 
> The way we sequence our materials and process them allows us to give you that in real time as you're rolling the first time. Self-Build Technology means exactly that: you are 'building' the equivalent of multiple coats as you roll. We achieve full opacity in a completely different way. We don't rely on Ti02, heavy coats of paint, excessive mil thickness, viscosity, strange application or colorants. Our tech sheet addresses the mils.
> 
> ...



Yes I have read a lot of tech sheets, purchased off the shelf and used many of those products. I don't think the videos are 'fake' but like many 'too good to be true products' ... lets just say it bears all the hall marks of snake oil.


Personally I would rather talk to the chemist than a sales person.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

loaded brush said:


> @ Tony Margani. No offense but, the point of posting on a site like this is that it can be viewed by millions so if you don't want to be bothered answering questions why post here at all.


yeah people like to bust your chops on PT! I can attest to that!

but hey loaded brush....Illinois isn't all that far from the "hillbilly" paint lab. If you want to come try it for yourself on my wall of shame.....


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh and i call it the "wall of shame" because i can still go back three years after a particular side by side test i did and peel the Marquee off the drywall primer. Good stuff. Flat Marquee no less.


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

No offense taken. It's actually kind of fun, I'm just suggesting to ya'll that if you want succinct in depth answers quickly that you can just call me. 

I am available 24/7.

cocomonkeynuts and PACman, yes I know what you mean by 'could' be fake, I'm just saying they're not.

By the way, I AM the chemist.

We are a small family company up here in Toronto. We still operate a painting contracting company, I am fourth generation painter and our involvement in coatings goes from owning and operating a number of independent retail stores for many decades, to manufacturing epoxies, wood coatings, adhesives, industrial coatings. In this time we have also spent many years developing new products, this line is one of those.

We come at this from every angle and we choose to sell exclusively to the independent channel where every other manufacturer sells in as many channels as they can. 

Look at the independent dealers that sell Valspar [ a big topic at the Orgill show we just did] they're actually indirectly financing Lowes because Valspar does about 800M/year with them. Why buy paint from companies that just swap the label to make independents think they're getting their own unique line. 

With all the consolidation out there, independents and paint customers don't have a real choice. The letter I write in the beginning of the brochure on our site is the story that needs to be championed for independents and that's what we're here for.

loaded brush, I like the forum, I hope millions indeed will read this. 

Thank you for the opportunity!
888 470 1320 x104


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TONYMARGANI said:


> No offense taken. It's actually kind of fun, I'm just suggesting to ya'll that if you want succinct in depth answers quickly that you can just call me.
> 
> I am available 24/7.
> 
> ...



Well I'm sure many people would love for you expand on what exactly 'self build' means because to me its just marketing technobabble. Do you mean you build it up to 4-4.6 mils as you continue to roll over existing wet paint? Does this product stick to its self I'm imagining like velcro? Why do you say not to use microfiber? And again many paints would achieve full hide at 4.6 mils. In the tech sheets you list drytime <1hr and I am sure lots of folks here have problems backrolling partially set paint. Can you address how using a ultra deep base paint using 808 organic pigments such as organic red PR188 achieves full hide when the pigment is its self somewhat transparent?


BTW I am an independent dealer my self so I don't give two [cen]ts about whatever SW/Valspar puts out


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Our paint 'builds' on itself as you roll. Like magnets its attracted to itself.That's the only way to describe it. If you watch our video just even for the purpose of application anslysis you will see nothing special. Up and down the wall, come back for a clean up and it's done. Easy application. It dries to the touch in under 1 hour like most paints.

Microfiber is good at really sucking in paint and holding it but it is bad at discharging paint. We rely on discharge.

I can just say that our single coat dry mil is on average the dry mil of what any paint gives you with 2 and more coats. No paint achieves complete opacity through heavy mil or thick coat of paint. I know this because every tech sheet of every paint lists a wet mil recommendation of at least 4mil per coat and you still need multiple coats.They may have good wet hide temporarily [at best], but then it starts to open as it dries. We don't have wet hide or dry hide, our products just erase the color or new drywall.

We have a white base, used as white and can be tinted down to deep mediums. Equivalent to the 3rd or 4th tint base other suppliers make you carry. This is 85-90% of average paint sales output in North America from one base! Soon launching our deep base that will be for deeper colors. 

Whatever colors our product gets tinted to that color will work.

Thank you for the opportunity!
888 470 1320 x104


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Techno babble sure but as a paint manufacturer who markets product to customers there has to be some sort of promotional language. 

Saying Self-Build Technology is the most easy and honest phrase to use that actually describes how it works. 

Color is no longer part of the equation. It's not about color combination anymore it's just about 'building to opacity'. 

Thank you for the opportunity!
888 470 1320 x104


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

TONYMARGANI said:


> No offense taken. It's actually kind of fun, I'm just suggesting to ya'll that if you want succinct in depth answers quickly that you can just call me.
> 
> I am available 24/7.
> 
> ...


This is one of the main reasons i am dumping Pratt & Lambert, and actually why i was hesitant to take them on in the first place. Regardless of the FACT that the P&L products are superior to SW, there is a very strong belief that it is just re-labelled SW (or DutchBoy) among painters, and it isn't worth the extra couple of bucks per gallon to use it. Having the local SW store people pounding that into their customers heads certainly doesn't help the situation. Then to have a local Do It Best store undercut the MSRP by 20%, and not having a rep for 3 1/2 years.....time to give them the boot. 

Now i am considering bringing in Porter paints, which is pretty much the same situation. But at least with them i can only bring in the higher end products that the local PPG/Glidden store won't mess with. The Porter rep has assured me that the company owned stores in northern Ohio are no longer allowed to stock or sell the Porter label. I guess i'll see about that before i make any big commitment to them like i did with P&L.

So with this all in mind i am looking forward to testing your products out!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TONYMARGANI said:


> Our paint 'builds' on itself as you roll. Like magnets its attracted to itself.That's the only way to describe it. If you watch our video just even for the purpose of application anslysis you will see nothing special. Up and down the wall, come back for a clean up and it's done. Easy application. It dries to the touch in under 1 hour like most paints.
> 
> Microfiber is good at really sucking in paint and holding it but it is bad at discharging paint. We rely on discharge.
> 
> ...



To clarify your white base requires/has room for ~10-13oz of colorant?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Cocomonkeynuts is just an old fuddyduddy. lol!

Oh i forgot we're not supposed to call people names! Dang!


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Guys we're making a special 'REAL' video for the Painttalk crew. Stay tuned.


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Yes sir it can take 12.5oz. But remember, the fact that I can take that white base, use it on its own and then tint down to a deep medium/deep, from that can, tells you that I don't rely on Tio2 or colorant for opacity in a true single coat, which of course is how everybody else achieves it in multiple coats.

Thank you for the opportunity!
888 470 1320 x104


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> Cocomonkeynuts is just an old fuddyduddy. lol!



:wheelchair:



TONYMARGANI said:


> Yes sir it can take 12.5oz. But remember, the fact that I can take that white base, use it on its own and then tint down to a deep medium/deep, from that can, tells you that I don't rely on Tio2 or colorant for opacity in a true single coat, which of course is how everybody else achieves it in multiple coats.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity!
> 888 470 1320 x104



Are you suggesting retailers sell white and pastels off the shelf with ~12oz paint missing out the gallon? Would your product work with a draw down at 4.5mil or does it need to be multiple passes with a nap roller?


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Our fill level is 3.49L. As you know tint bases range on average from 3.38L - 3.78L from an accent to a white. Our one base [white] is used as white and can be tinted down to a deep medium [your 3rd or 4th base]. The colorant load is nothing special because it takes the same oz for equivalent colors but it's just out of one base instead of many. 

Your inventory costs just got cut by at least half and you have fast, easy predictable turns because your not sitting with bases you hope will get used. Plus your shelf space value shoots through the roof as your sku productivity hits an all time high. 

We, like any other lab use a 3mil drawdown bar on the leneta cards. 

Please note that drawdowns don't suggest or tell you anything about why and how our product works. Self-Build Technology is activated as its rolled. Our drawdowns look as good or better than everybody's.

Ever notice how all paints look amazing for opacity on drawdown cards but that never translates on the wall?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, you got my attention. Im skeptical, but I would love to try a gallon out, if Its available in Austin anywhere. If it is what you claim, it'd be great for low end paint jobs.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> :wheelchair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you get a sample and try it yourself?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

i believe there is some resin cross linking trickeration going on here. Damn wizards.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Man i should get some kind of kickback or something for bringing this up!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TONYMARGANI said:


> Our fill level is 3.49L. As you know tint bases range on average from 3.38L - 3.78L from an accent to a white. Our one base [white] is used as white and can be tinted down to a deep medium [your 3rd or 4th base]. The colorant load is nothing special because it takes the same oz for equivalent colors but it's just out of one base instead of many.
> 
> Your inventory costs just got cut by at least half and you have fast, easy predictable turns because your not sitting with bases you hope will get used. Plus your shelf space value shoots through the roof as your sku productivity hits an all time high.
> 
> ...



Nope all paints do not look amazing with leneta charts. At all. And I have a pretty thread lengthy detailing some findings about that here, Leneta charts while not perfect are a good indicator of how well a paint will adhere, level and hide in an measurable, accurate and repeatable way. Having less SKU's sitting on the shelf would obviously be a plus for any retailer.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> why don't you get a sample and try it yourself?



IDK I'm an old fuddyduddy. What if its as good as claimed?


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

I like skepticism. It's healthy and necessary in this industry.

I also will point out that our products are best for any paint job. Think about it. Right now even if your buying cheap paint, you still need multiple gallons or coats to finish the job and your labor and time is still 2,3 4 times. Why is a low end job any different than a high end job? Don't you want to make the most money in every case? Offer clients and customers the best available product and service at all times? Don't you do that already in your business?

But our products allow retailers to upsell customers [who are using low quality and low sticker priced products] by upgrading them to the highest quality product while still saving them max on labor and time because you can never paint under one coat and save on material. Our sq/ft is on par with everybody and our one gallon replaces at least 2 of any other gallon. Customers who buy paints at or above our sticker price, like all the medium and top end products save even more on the materials on top of the labor and time, which as we know is 80% of painting costs anyway.

We can actually thank Bill Hamlin and the old Behr team for one thing: they've spent 10's of millions convincing customers that fewer coats makes sense and in doing this have jacked up the price of the average paint can. They haven't delivered anything by way of product but neither has anybody else.

There is never a reason or a paint project to not save maximum in costs. Fastest turn around, move on and bid more jobs faster, scale up your painting without added overhead because your closing projects at the fastest possible rate.

Quality in paints should be defined by how much you can save. The core utility of paint and painting is opacity because only through this can you truly control your coats and that is the only significant way to control your costs and determine how fast you can be finished. 

The faster your done the more money you make.

I didn't make that up but I did make up the product that delivers the solution.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TONYMARGANI said:


> I like skepticism. It's healthy and necessary in this industry.
> 
> I also will point out that our products are best for any paint job. Think about it. Right now even if your buying cheap paint, you still need multiple gallons or coats to finish the job and your labor and time is still 2,3 4 times. Why is a low end job any different than a high end job? Don't you want to make the most money in every case? Offer clients and customers the best available product and service at all times? Don't you do that already in your business?
> 
> ...



I'm surprised pacman didn't bring this up already but there is definitely more to a architectural coating than just its application properties. To keep it 20 words or less: So it went on in one coat. Is it still going to look good in a year? 10 years?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> IDK I'm an old fuddyduddy. What if its as good as claimed?


sell it! Duh!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I'm surprised pacman didn't bring this up already but there is definitely more to a architectural coating than just its application properties. To keep it 20 words or less: So it went on in one coat. Is it still going to look good in a year? 10 years?


Or stick to drywall primer? After two years? Or not yellow after a year? (You wouldn't believe how many people have told me acrylic paints "can't" yellow. But you know what? The hillbilly paint lab has PROOF that it can. Or at least MARQUEE can!)


----------



## TONYMARGANI (Sep 19, 2018)

Our Drywall product [yellow can] is meant for unpainted drywall and mud. If this wall is primed already you will still use the yellow can.

Our Repaint product [red can] is only for finished, existing color walls. 

The formulas/products are not interchangeable. 

Our product gives you the full system of color, sheen, durability, hiding.

It's going to look good until you paint over it.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PaintTalk.com is a website dedicated to professional painting contractors. We discuss all things trade-related, ask questions, give advice and talk about our concerns and experiences.

PaintTalk.com is not a website designed to help you promote your business or gain free advertising. 

You are receiving this message because you have posted self promotional material in the forum and it was removed. As a fellow member of PaintTalk.com, you do not need to sell or promote anything to the rest of our community. Please refrain from doing so in the future. Further promotional posts will be removed and jeopardize your account.


Above is a general script in regards to promotional material of any type. 
To the Evo guy, thank you for attempting several times to redirect questions and comments about your new product to your phone. I realize you have tried diligently to answer questions honestly and without the sole intention of self promotion. Thank you for accepting and adhering to the guidelines....mostly anyway.
I wish you success in your endeavor. You've managed to find the most skeptical group of critics. Painters. Lol

I'm looking forward to hearing some members experiences with your product on this site on the future.

All that being said, members, please pm or call the evo guy at the number he provided. 
I'll refrain from removing this threads content for now to give those members who are interested the opportunity to jot down the phone number. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

